# Best Halloween music on itunes?



## YourEnchantress (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey everyone! First timer here, so please go easy on me! 

I'm trying to find some good Halloween music on itunes, but a lot of it is kind of tame (at least on the first few pages.) Does anyone know of any specific music or sound effects on itunes that's really creepy/spooky? 

Thanks in advance! I'll be back later to see if anyone has ideas!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not sure what you're looking for exactly, but check out the soundtrack for The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning. That's been my favorite for my haunt the last 2 years.


----------



## Verse 13 (Oct 26, 2010)

That depends on how "creepy/spooky" you want the music to be. If you are looking for basic and more traditional Halloween music, then I suggest Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana. They are excellent for particular horror themes. If you want something that will make you crap your pants, then try checking out the soundtrack for Dead Space by Jason Graves. Its a very intense piece of work. Sleepy Hollow by Danny Elfman is incredible as well. The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning is very dark and contains random pieces of music that are sure to invite the Halloween/horror spirit. Last but not least, if you can find the songs from the film Insidious on itunes I highly recommend that as well. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## YourEnchantress (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you both so much! I guess what I'm looking for is probably less traditional music and more along the lines of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I'll check out Dead Space too! It's so hard to put into words what I'm trying to find LOL! I'll let you guys know what I come up with if I run into anything else!

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would also check out any of Danny Elfman's soundtracks, if you're looking for spooky music. There's also a band called Nox Arcana that has amazing themed music, and all of their stuff is available on iTunes.

Hope that helps!


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad you posted this, I've been searching for creepy music as well. Thanks to all!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

There are a couple of Rob Zombie songs that are excellent for Halloween, but you would have to be a hard rock/heavy metal fan to appreciate them. They are named- Spook Show Baby and Halloween. Awesome Halloween party music.


----------



## princess creepy (Oct 14, 2010)

Zombie did a remake of I'm Your Boogieman from the Crow 2 soundtrack. Also halloween appropriate from that soundtrack : Dead Souls by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## YourEnchantress (Sep 8, 2011)

Found this on youtube - freaky, especially that cover art! Hopefully they will post more stuff from the album soon. If you guys find more stuff like this, let me know!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4OkUe-MytE


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

There was a link posted here "recently" for all of Elfman's work.....

I don't pay for music for the most part - and prefer to use peer to peer networks, or sites such as bitcomet.com Over thew years I've downloaded or picked up 4 DVDs full of stuff, all in MP3 format


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I also really like the soundtrack from the movie trick r treat.


----------

